# [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen



## kays (6. September 2008)

*[HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Ohne großes Gerede geht es gleich los.

Was braucht man alles

1xNuß (größe ist euch überlassen, sie nimmt dabei keinen Schaden)
1x Schraube + Unterlegscheibe + passender Mutter
1x Silikonspritze + Silikon (kein Acryl)
1x Pinsel und etwas Fit (Pril, Plamolive u.s.w)

Die Ratsche ist nur mit auf dem Bild damit jeder weiß was mit "Nuss" gemeint ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als erstes baut ihr Schraube, Unterlegscheibe und Mutter zusammen, sollte dann so ausschauen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun stellt ihr die Schraube mit der Unterlegscheibe nach unten in die Nuss. Mischt etwas Fit mit Wasser (gleich in der Hand) und Pinselt damit die Innenseite der Nuss ein. Das hat den Vorteil das dass Silikon nun nicht an der Nussinnenseite haften bleibt und ihr es dann besser raus ziehen könnt. 
Geht aber auch ohne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun füllt ihr die Nuß mit Silikon (Farbe ist euch natürlich überlassen). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn ihr die Möglichkeit habt lasst es draußen für 24/48 Stunden stehen denn es stinkt sehr nach Essig. Habt ihr jeden Schritt ausgeführt sollte nun so etwas vor euch stehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Endergebnis zeig ich euch dann in 24/48 Stunden

Viel spaß beim Nachbauen, billiger werdet ihr kaum an Entkoppler ran kommen. Nicht nur an Lüftern auch unter Pumpen und allem was brumt und Radau macht leisten sie gute Dienste

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Update
*​
Nachdem der erste Versuch in die Hose ging da das Silikon zu alt war geht es nun weiter. So wie der User "Cionara" es schon gezeigt hat hatte ich es eigentlich auch vor. Nach dem Aushärten des Silikons die zurechtgeschnittenen Scheiben einfach zwischen Lüfter u.s.w packen. Nun besteht aber immer noch die gefahr das Schwingungen über die Schraube übertargen werden, um dies nun zu verhindern habe ich folgendes getan.

Die durchgänige Schraube in der Mitte habe ich ganz weg gelassen und in das noch weiche Silikon an beiden Seiten eine Schraube gesteckt. Das schaut dann so aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ihr sehen könnt ist zwischen den beiden Schrauben so viel Silikon das keine Schwinungen mehr übertragen werden können. Wenn man dies nun zwischen seinen Lüfter und dem Gehäuse baut hat man Ruhe. Die schrauben müßt ihr dann natürlich so lang wählen das sie auch passen und nicht zu groß oder zu klein sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal 3 Exemplare wo die beiden kleinen für Lüfter verwendet werden können und der große dann für eine Pumpe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verbesserungsvorschläge, Lob, Kritik alles ist Willkommen

gruß kays


----------



## Cionara (6. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Yeah grad gemacht


----------



## exa (6. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

an sich ne schöne idee, nur kann die schraube an sich immer noch vibrationen übertragen, da sie kontakt mit dem gehäuse hat (durch das schraubloch)...


----------



## kays (6. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*



exa schrieb:


> an sich ne schöne idee, nur kann die schraube an sich immer noch vibrationen übertragen, da sie kontakt mit dem gehäuse hat (durch das schraubloch)...



Lass dich überraschen, das beste kommt noch


----------



## Cionara (6. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

ich wills wissen ich wills wissen los erzähl 

Nich dass ich das Silikon dann falsch anwende wenn du verstehst was ich meine x(


----------



## Lee (6. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Sieht gut aus... Ich kann mir auch schon denken was das "beste" sein wird


----------



## Fransen (6. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Gute Idee.

Ich muss nur noch in den Baumarkt....
-->>und dann wird es mal aussprobiert.


----------



## kays (6. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*



Cionara schrieb:


> ich wills wissen ich wills wissen los erzähl
> 
> Nich dass ich das Silikon dann falsch anwende wenn du verstehst was ich meine x(



mach keinen Unsinn damit !!!   

musst dich leider noch etwas gedulden bis es getrocknet ist, wie es weiter geht muß man auf Bildern sehen sonst ist das schwer zu erklären...schaffst du die paar stunden noch ? 

@ Lee; An was denkst du denn ?


----------



## Cionara (6. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Ich habs. Da macht man sich dann die Stücke so groß dass sie den Gehörgang schließen und dann sind die Lüfter nich mehr zu hören... MUSS AUSPROBIEREN !


----------



## Lee (6. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Lässt sich nicht so richtig erklären an was ich denke

Wenns fertig ist sage ich ob es das war oder nicht


----------



## Cionara (6. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Das kann ja jeder x(


----------



## kays (6. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*



Cionara schrieb:


> Ich habs. Da macht man sich dann die Stücke so groß dass sie den Gehörgang schließen und dann sind die Lüfter nich mehr zu hören... MUSS AUSPROBIEREN !



RICHTIG, der Kandidat erhält so viele Kühlschränke wie er tragen kann 
Dein Vorschlag wäre aber auch eine Möglichkeit, doch anstatt das Silikon erst in die Nuss zu pressen könnte man es sich gleich in den Gehörgang schießen. Dann ist alles gaaaaaanz ruhig



Lee schrieb:


> Lässt sich nicht so richtig erklären an was ich denke
> 
> Wenns fertig ist sage ich ob es das war oder nicht



Na dann machen wir das so


Ist natürlich alles quatsch, geduldet euch noch etwas dann geht es weiter


----------



## Shibi (6. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Könnte man mal ausprobieren, gut bebildert und beschrieben das müsste sogar ich schaffen. 
Allerdings habe ich schon alle meine Lüfter mit Entkopplern von NB versehen 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Medina (7. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Gutes HowTo
ISt echt einfach und genial, muss ich mir mal angukkn^^


----------



## riedochs (7. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Bin ja mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Cionara (7. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Mein Silikon ist schon getrocknet nachdem meine HD4870 das ganze etwas geheizt und beschleunigt hat


----------



## dune (7. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Willst du die getrocknete Masse anschließend in Scheiben schneiden, so dass du im Endeffekt Silikon-Unterlegscheiben hast?


----------



## Lee (7. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Ich denke nicht^^


----------



## bau7s (7. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

solangsam müssten die Dinger doch trocken sein...
Bin jetzt mal gespannt, was dabei rauskommt, da meine Hardware auch bald umzieht und ich auch noch Entkoppler suche.


----------



## kays (7. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*



Cionara schrieb:


> Mein Silikon ist schon getrocknet nachdem meine HD4870 das ganze etwas geheizt und beschleunigt hat



Hab bei mir noch gar nicht nachgesehen, werd gleich mal in die Werkstatt gehen und nachschauen was sich getan hat


----------



## exa (7. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

am meisten entkoppeln würde es, wenn man einfach die hardware mit silikon verklebt, und nicht verschraubt^^


----------



## Cionara (7. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Ich hab es jetzt raus: Er plant ein Gehäuse aus Silikon zu bauen


----------



## riedochs (7. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*



Cionara schrieb:


> Ich hab es jetzt raus: Er plant ein Gehäuse aus Silikon zu bauen



Würde den Einbau der Komponenten durchaus vereinfachen.


----------



## kays (7. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*



Cionara schrieb:


> Ich hab es jetzt raus: Er plant ein Gehäuse aus Silikon zu bauen



Dann stimmt "Schraubenloses Gehäuse" zu 100%
der Hardwarewechsel gestaltet sich dann nur etwas schwerer, wer Silikon kennt weiß wie gut das haften kann 

Also mein Silikon scheint noch nicht gant trocken zu sein, ich geb ihm noch etwas zeit


----------



## Cionara (7. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Oki


----------



## Shibi (7. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Müssen Frauen nach einer Brustvergrößerung eigentlich auch 2 Tage draußen warten bis das getrocknet ist?


----------



## Lee (7. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*



Shibi schrieb:


> Müssen Frauen nach einer Brustvergrößerung eigentlich auch 2 Tage draußen warten bis das getrocknet ist?






btt: Wie siehts aus, schon getrocknet? Ich will was sehen


----------



## Cionara (7. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Me2 x(


----------



## B4umkuch3n (7. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

jo ich will auch was sehn

hab aber ma ne frage bringen entkoppler allgemein so viel? ich selber habe meine lüfter usw einfach verschraubt


----------



## kays (7. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Ihr seit aber auch alle ungeduldig, das ist ja furchtbar


----------



## B4umkuch3n (7. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*



kays schrieb:


> Ihr seit aber auch alle ungeduldig, das ist ja furchtbar


ich finde eigentlich eher das warten furchtbar und nicht uns aber naja


----------



## Oliver (7. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Wann geht's weiter?


----------



## Cionara (7. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Naja dauert wohl nen bischen sich nen Silikon-Gehäuse aus nußgroßen Stücken zu bauen xD


----------



## Shibi (7. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*



> hab aber ma ne frage bringen entkoppler allgemein so viel? ich selber habe meine lüfter usw einfach verschraubt



Ja, sie bringen durchaus etwas. Mit Entkopplern können die Lüfter keine Vibrationen mehr auf das Gehäuse übertragen. Besonders bei Gehäusen mit dünnen Wänden helfen sie etwas, da dünne Gehäusewände oft mitschwingen, wenn die Lüfter vibrieren und den Schall dadurch verstärken. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## riedochs (8. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

So langsam muss er Kram doch fest sein.


----------



## Fifadoc (8. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

gehts mal weiter? need more input


----------



## Oliver (8. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Ich hoffe mal, du hast direkt vier davon "gegossen". Beziehungsweise mindestens 2. 

2 Minuten mit dem Heißluftfön draufhalten, dann ist der Spaß servierfertig..


----------



## Cionara (8. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Ich hab die Faxen dicke vom Warten x(

weiter gehts hier


----------



## kays (8. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Fakt ist es dauert wohl länger als gedacht, wollt gerade das Silikon herausziehen da ist leider der untere teil zerbröselt. Mein Silikon ist wahrscheinlich zu alt gewesen, die Kartusche lag schon über ein Jahr. Dachte eigentlich das zeug hält ewig 

Werd die Woche wohl in Baumarkt fahren müssen um mir eine neue Kartusche zu kaufen, denn ich glaube wenn ich jetzt sage es geht nicht weiter bekomme ich wohl mächtig ärger von einigen. 

SORRY SORRY SORRY SORRY


----------



## Cionara (8. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Los sag uns wies in der Theorie aussieht dann sin wir alle glücklich =P


----------



## exa (8. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

und die moral von der geschicht: schreibe ein how to erst wenn du fertig bist^^


----------



## riedochs (8. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*



exa schrieb:


> und die moral von der geschicht: schreibe ein how to erst wenn du fertig bist^^



Der ist Fies. 

Kannst du mal Fotos von dem defekten reinstellen?


----------



## kays (8. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*



exa schrieb:


> und die moral von der geschicht: schreibe ein how to erst wenn du fertig bist^^




Da hast du leider recht, aber ich hoffe ihr seit nicht sauer denn es geht ja weiter dauert halt nur noch etwas.

EDIT: Bild ist da


----------



## riedochs (8. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Sowas kann immer passieren, warten wir eben auf die funktionierenden. Sieht aber schon ganz gut aus.


----------



## Cionara (8. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Hatte nich eingepinselt und das hing bei mir ziemlich fest inner Nuß deswegen hab ich jetze 2 Silikonmuttern 

Und nein das ist kein Fake aus Schokoeis sondern damit wurd unsre Wanne abgedichtet ^^

Wer ne Idee was ich damit jetzt anstellen kann ? =P

mfg Cionara


----------



## Cionara (8. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Ich hab das jetzt so gemacht: Die Stückchen nicht zu dünn in Scheiben geschnitten und zwischen Lüfter und Case geklemmt, wie hier schon vorher jemand erwähnte, weiß nich ob das was bringt, gleich mal testen.

Edit: Hatte vorher bei dem Lüfter auf 1800rpm nen nerviges Nebengeräusch das ist jetzt weg 

Schonmal thx an Kays =D


----------



## Shibi (9. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Jo, ich denke so war das auch gemeint. 

Was ist denn das für ein Case? Das kenne ich glaub garnicht. ^^

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Cionara (9. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

NZXT Guardian, hab das schon einige Jahre und ist auch sehr gut verarbeitet, aber mit Wakü wird eng deswegen werd ich mir bald nen Sharkoon Rebel 12 zulegen


----------



## kays (10. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Sooo neues Silikon ist da, hab mal ein Update auf der ersten Seite gemacht.

gruß kays


----------



## riedochs (10. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Nice Work.


----------



## Shibi (10. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Das wird ja immer komplizierter. *zu meinem Noiseblocker entkopplern schiel*
Trotzdem gutes Howto.

Meinst du nicht, dass das ein bisschen dick wird? wenn ich das unter einen Lüfter klemme ist der ja ca. 1cm vom Gehäuse entfernt. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## kays (10. September 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Das sind max 5mm mit denen die du auf den Bildern siehst, das schaut nur so groß aus. Würde ja auch reichen wenn zwischen den beiden Schrauben nur 3mm wären. Die Entkoppler sollten nur als Beispiel dienen hab die nur auf die schnelle gemacht damit ihr nicht noch länger warten müsst


----------



## ']UDP[' (23. November 2009)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

K, das sieht ja mal interressant aus. 
Mal sehen ob das bei mir auch funktioniert.


----------



## SebastiNator9 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Also vorneweg erstmal großes Lob!
Saugute Idee und auch gut und einfach umgesetzt! 

Aber HDDs entkoppeln dürfte doch damit je nach Gehäuse nicht ganz so einfach sein, oder?
z.B. bei *mir* sehe ich da keine Möglichkeit (kein Platz - siehe Bilder)
Ich kann ja nicht 2 Schrauben + das Silikonteil da reinquetschen wo eigentlich nur eine Schraube Platz hat?
oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## exa (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

nein hast du nicht, wenn du entkoppeln willst, musst du die HDD in einen 5,25 Zoll Schacht einbauen...


----------



## SebastiNator9 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Aaaaah klar 


na dann uneingeschränktes Lob und Schande über mich
wobei ich zu meiner Situation auch schon ne idee hab...


----------



## exa (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

joa, du könntest sie zb vertikal statt horizontal einbauen...


----------



## SebastiNator9 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Vertikal? gibt es da auch keine Probleme?
Wenn das Ding horizontal montiert ist rotiert es ja senkrecht zur Schwerkraft - und das wie geschmiert. Wenn die HDD aber seitlich steht dreht sie doch minimal schneller nach unten und minimal langsamer nach oben? hoffentlich stört das nix?


Und noch was: Diese überstehenden Metalldinger (sie Bild)sind ja offensichtlich da um die Platte zu halten. Aber die ist ja auch schon verschraubt, also brauch man sie theorethisch nicht, oder?


----------



## exa (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

nein, es macht der Platte wirklich nichts aus vertikal montiert zu sein!

die Auflageplatten sind da, um dir das Positionieren beim Festschrauben zu erleichtern, braucht man nicht wirklich, ist aber nützlich...


----------



## SebastiNator9 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

okay schön zu wissen 

Aber wie das genau funktionieren soll, die Platte senkrecht montiere, weiß ich nicht..klingt auf jeden Fall nach Bastelarbeit 

kannst du mir sagen wie das ungefähr funktionieren sollte?
man könnte die Platte mit Magneten senkrecht am Case befestigen... aber iiiiiiirgendwie glaube ich dass das keine so schlaue idee wäre


----------



## exa (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

ja Magnete würd ich jetz lassen... auch wenns ungefährlicher ist als man denkt...

unten hat eine Festplatte auch Gewinde, sodass man zb nur passende Löcher bohren braucht, um dann die Platte senkrecht mit entkopplern wieder zu montieren...


----------



## CrashStyle (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Dies hier ist auch eine sehr effiziente Lösung z.b. eine Festplatte zu entkoppeln!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...tten-entkopplungs-tipp-spitze.html#post226364


----------



## SebastiNator9 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

 Genial!

So eine ähnlich idee hatte ich auch sschon, aber hab sie dann wieder verworfen weil grad keine Gummibänder im Haus waren^^


----------



## Yassen (4. April 2013)

*AW: [HowTo] Entkoppler für Lüfter, HDD´s, Pumpen u.s.w selbst herstellen*

Welches silikon hast du genommen ganz normales aus dem Baumarkt ?


----------

